# SSH Session Kicking Root User Out Immediately after login...

## ckoeber

Hello,

I have a Gentoo Box which every time I try and log in as the root user via ssh it kicks me out immediately after successfully authenticating.

I can log in with no issue using console.

What causes that and how can I fix it?

Thanks.

Regards,

Christopher Koeber

----------

## truc

post the output of of try:

```
ssh -v user@host
```

----------

## Jaglover

Most *nix'es come with remote root logins disabled by default. Which is a wise thing. Maybe Gentoo has joined the noremoterootlogin ranks.

----------

## ckoeber

 *truc wrote:*   

> post the output of of try:
> 
> ```
> ssh -v user@host
> ```
> ...

 

I was using Putty on Windows so that option wasn't available.

However, it was an easy fix; just remove the corresponding host keys in the registry and reconnect!.

Thanks.

----------

